# Police Certificates from the US for Cyprus entrance permit???



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi! I hope someone can help me out here. So apparently, I need a police certificate to get a Cyprus entrance permit. I live in the US and I'm supposed to be in Cyprus for work for 3 months this summer. 

How exactly do I go about getting one? Do I need to go through the FBI or do I just need to go to a police station / court where I live to get one? I know that for Canadian immigration, one needs to go through the FBI, and this takes 6 - 8 weeks. Is this the same thing for a Cyprus entrance permit? 

Any ideas?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fbf,

I am assuming that when they say police report they mean police report much like the one you need for some jobs, but like I said I am assuming so wait and see if anyone else has a more certain answer. Doesn't your job take care of these details?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fbf said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me out here. So apparently, I need a police certificate to get a Cyprus entrance permit. I live in the US and I'm supposed to be in Cyprus for work for 3 months this summer.
> 
> How exactly do I go about getting one? Do I need to go through the FBI or do I just need to go to a police station / court where I live to get one? I know that for Canadian immigration, one needs to go through the FBI, and this takes 6 - 8 weeks. Is this the same thing for a Cyprus entrance permit?
> 
> Any ideas?


Most non-EU citizens may enter Cyprus for up to 3 months on a valid passport with no visa being required. For information on a stay longer than 3-months for work, study or any other reason you should enquire at your local Cypriot High Commission or Embassy.

Find out more from website CyprusVisa.eu


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes my job is helping me out with this. The Cyprus affiliate just doesn't really have a clue as I guess this is thier first time of doing this, and the Consulate in New York (which I've called multiple times today) is not really helpful either.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

calling or emailing them is useless. Make an appointment and go see them. That's the only way they'll take you seriously. Make sure you stress that you have to be here next week?!

I am afraid that is one office that instead of improving has gotten worse over the years.


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

theresoon said:


> calling or emailing them is useless. Make an appointment and go see them. That's the only way they'll take you seriously. Make sure you stress that you have to be here next week?!
> 
> I am afraid that is one office that instead of improving has gotten worse over the years.


Thanks!!! You think I should go there? I called asking what times they are open and the lady asked me why I wanted to know lol. I told her and she said my questions could be answered over the phone. She did say I could make an appointment if I really wanted to, so I guess I would do that. Are the people answering the phones there completely different from the people that the appt would be with? I hope so.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

What can I tell you?! Cannot really bash anyone online.
I think they are the same people but once they see you face to face they treat you a little different (not a lot - but hopefully enough to get your answers) that is also true for everything you do in Cyprus.

Who gives you this entrance permit? The consulate? at the airport when you arrive? or immigration after you arrive? Cause if it's the consulate you'll have to visit them anyway. If you get it after your arrival, I am pretty sure something from the police or courts showing no criminal record would suffice. I don't know where you work but in banking this is always required but what we would do is sign a form allowing the police to give the info to the employer, so I think maybe your HR department would know how to get this.


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.
I have no idea who gives the entrance permit. I'm guessing it's immigration at the airport when I arrive. They said they already had the visa and they needed this info for the entrance permit. It's all confusing to me, because a visa should be stamped on a passport, no? Anyway, we're figuring it out on my end.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

is it entrance permit or residency permit? My husband needed the later but this was after arrival at the immigration and he showed them his Greek passport.

Who is giving you this info? It's very weird. If you have a visa why do you need an entrance permit? Doesn't make any sense. Of course this is immigration so why would it make any sense


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I think you may have sorted your problem out by now but just in case I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. Others are correct that you should be able to enter easily for 3 months which I did on a US passport. After a few weeks I went to immigration and did my paperwork in order to live and work here. If the conuslate in NY is not helpful, you could also call the Cypiot Embassy in Washington, DC. They have been helpful to friends of mine in the past.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fbf,

have you made it over the ocean yet? How is everything working out for you?

Dina


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Hi fbf,
> 
> have you made it over the ocean yet? How is everything working out for you?
> 
> Dina


Hi, thanks for remembering me. I actually got here yesterday afternoon. The internet where I'm staying is not set up yet so I'm at a cafe.

I ended up getting a visa to come here (I'm not American, just live in NYC) because the Consul General in New York said it was better to get one even if I was getting/had a work permit. 

The police certificate and medical documents basically needed to be notarized, the notary's signature verified by the county clerk and then verified by the Cyprus Consulate. Not too bad a process if we knew exactly this is what was needed from the beginning. 

Well, I'm in Nicosia now, so far so good. Got a sim card so have a mobile number. My husband is here with me for the week, so we're thinking of going to Limassol (do some touristy things) this weekend, before he leaves and I start work.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fbf

i send you a private message.

dina


----------

